# Recommendations for Breeders in Canada



## lemlem (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey everyone!

I was just wondering if anybody would be able to recommend a reputable breeder within Canada. I live in Ontario, but we would be willing to travel nationwide for the right breeder. I have been doing some research of my own, but I have been having some trouble finding anywhere that breeds GSDs with straight backs. My boyfriend has said this is non-negotiable, he does not want our dog to have a sloped back. 

We also really love the look of a big boned, richly coloured black and red GSD. Is there a particular line we should be looking into in order to get that look? From my preliminary research, it looks like West German Show Lines may be what we are looking for, but I thought I would get some advice from some more knowledgeable people. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey! First of, there is no such thing as a straight and sloped back. What you mean is rear-angulation. Actually most dogs don't really have one... It is common practice to "stack" a dog, which pulls its hind-legs out a bit creating the 'slope' that can be seen in many pictures.
Though the ASL (American Show Line) are most commonly known for extreme angulation, if you'd like to avoid that I'd recommend a WGSL (West German Show Line) if you want a Show Line pup. 

Though there are some ASL people on this forum that might have some recommendations for kennels that don't breed that kind of angulation. 

There was actually a thread that - very humorously - highlighted this common misconception. It can be found here: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...traight-back-vs-sloped-back-american-gsd.html

For your information - the dog in the pictures is the same dog 

As for breeders - I can't help you out, but thought maybe the above information might help convince your boyfriend to keep an more open mind. 

Best of luck with your search!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"We also really love the look of a big boned, richly coloured black and red GSD. Is there a particular line we should be looking into in order to get that look? From my preliminary research, it looks like West German Show Lines may be what we are looking for, but I thought I would get some advice from some more knowledgeable people. Thanks in advance!

Not if you are looking for a "straight back"


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Regardless of color or angulation what do you want in a dog? Is this a family companion, working prospect, sport dog, etc.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

WGSLs are not what you want if you want a 'straight back' dog for sure. Their backs are actually curved. They do have the color you want though, but that's not the best thing to base getting a dog off of. Also keep in mind, when a dog is 'stacked' it makes their backs slope down towards the ground, it isn't a good indicator of what the dog looks like normally as Kibs pointed out with the thread they linked you to. 

You'll most likely want a working line or American show line. But for a lot of the people here to help you it might be better if you tell what you're looking for in this dog other than what it looks like so they could recommend some breeders. I can't help you out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2017)

Check out Wolvesden Kennel. Located near Ottawa, Czech/ DDR breeder.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

I would suggest that instead of focusing on a colour ( its not a bad thing per say) I would think more about what kind of qualities you may be looking for , what you may hope to do with the dog etc... I have an active companion dog from Working Lines . I would suggest if your priority is a dog with strong nerve , solid temperament , versatile , protective , good health you consider looking at Wendelin Farm in Quebec . They are not Black and Red but she breeds some excellent dogs and several board members including myself have dogs from her .


----------

